# milk snake not shedding in one



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

hi ive a baby milk snake ive had snake about 3 month , 1st shed was all in bits had to beath snake to finish it . but again its having a bad shed or has nake not worke dout yet how to do it:mf_dribble:ive a coconut and bark in viv, im worrring to much he eats well its just the shedding


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I've had a gorgeous wee snow stripe corn since the beginning of the year and she always has trouble shedding.
I have just gave her a nice damp hide with sphagnum moss in it. She is in shed now and is loving it. I am hoping it will help her shed by herself this time.
Might be worth a try


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

what i do is once the snake shows signs of shedding i.e eyes go misty and snake has a ghostly look to it i give it a bath in warm water (not deep water about an inch or so depending on how big the snake is) and mist the viv daily to keep humidity up this should let your snake shed in one or if not make it easier for him/her


----------



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

*cheers*

thanks for advice which ill take on board ill try both thanks again


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

once I see the signs, I put some damp/squeezed out sphagnum moss into one of his hides and he's never had a bad shed yet...


*touch wood*


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I find that a 99p spray bottle is a must for shedding snakes. I spray all of my snakes regularly when they are in shed and they always shed in one piece.


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-care/87210-beginners-guide-moist-hides.html


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I honestly can't say anything bad about the moist hide idea!
My wee girl shed tonight and it was full, and easy. No need for any help!
Highly recommended!


----------



## dannie (Aug 2, 2008)

sage999 said:


> I find that a 99p spray bottle is a must for shedding snakes. I spray all of my snakes regularly when they are in shed and they always shed in one piece.


i agree thats all i ever do never had any probs


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

All the milks,corns,kings and ratsnakes that I have ever owned only have a water bowl big enough to soak in, newspaper substrate and a hidebox if its a nervous snake, iv never misted or used moss and iv never had a problem. Milks don't come from humid environments so I don't see why them would need it in captivity as long as they have a water bowl big enough to soak in. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

jaysonc3 said:


> All the milks,corns,kings and ratsnakes that I have ever owned only have a water bowl big enough to soak in, newspaper substrate and a hidebox if its a nervous snake, iv never misted or used moss and iv never had a problem. Milks don't come from humid environments so I don't see why them would need it in captivity as long as they have a water bowl big enough to soak in. But that's just my opinion.


Same here, my corn has only ever had a bowl to bathe in, which he does willingly. He's never needed misting or moss hides and his sheds are spot on. By all means try the suggestions above, whether they help is down to the individual animal.


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

u could missed the viv and add damp moss in there like i do

the spray bottle i got cost £2.99 that is alot for a spray bottle but it works so much better than the cheaper ones i got it from wyvale it has a black sprayer on the white bottle.


----------

